

Show HN: My version of facebook search - djb_hackernews

I hacked this up yesterday, and made it public just as I saw the other facebook search hit HN. Anyway it's at http://searchthebook.us It's just a wrapper around the Facebook Graph API without the undertones of privacy concerns that facebooksearch has.
======
djb_hackernews
clickable: <http://searchthebook.us>

